# Bears, bait, big game, a wild Idaho tale.. w/pics..



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So I went to Idaho to hunt bears last week and it was a wild trip. I went with my hunting buddy Jason aka 'stickboy' (because he is tall a skinny like a stick and likes to hunt with a stick bow). I will tell you about stick boys hunt first. His hunt started like any other bear hunt, setting up a bait and start waiting...








set up camp








bait sight








wait.....wait..... stick boy likes to hunt the hard way, the harder the hike the better.....








This is his idea of a bridge to the bait site. :shock: 








hike...sit on bait....hike..








cooking a pot of 'bear crack'. Five days into the hunt a stick boy had not had a bait hit, time was running thin.
On our hikes we found a lot of elk...








Well maybe used to be elk...








there is another great bull.....I love wolves :evil: 








Don't know what this guy is. Is there a mountain boa? I though I heard of one??








Stick boy made some friends along his trails.








He ate a lot too!








Getting closer.








warmer..I know this is bear poop and not something Epek did cause Epek has carbon fibers in his poop. :lol: Well the last night of the hunt stick boy's bait got hit he took his colt 45 to sit the stand and to make a long story short a bear came in and he shot it. The next morning we went in to find the bear, no blood nothing... He went back to the bait site and found that all 80 pounds of the bait was gone. 








A couple bagels were left and one was covered with a few drops of blood. He did not put a fatal shot on the bear. His hunt started with a bagel and ended with a bagel with a few drops of blood on it.....It was a a low way to end the week. Now lets back up to the first day of the hunt and talk about my hunt. It was Saturday and I went out around noon to set a bait and hang my treestand. I hiked to the spot I wanted and set down the bags of bait, I started to hang my treestand when I saw some movement in the forest below. I looked again, and saw a bear move down below me. I climbed down the tree and watched the bear. The sun was out and the birds were chriping, it was the middle of the day, there was no way this bear was going to stick around. She got down wind of me and I was sure she would take off. She smelled me and the bait next to me and started to come in closer for a better look. She started to circle around me and then came in closer sometimes within 20 yards. I did not have my bow with me but I had a 357. The bear started to do some false charges at me and then would back off. She moved off at one point and layed down like she was planning what to do. She went up a little draw and went out of sight. I climbed the hill a few yards to see if I could see her leaving, all of the sudden she was coming up the hill straight towards me. 25 yards,20 yards, 15 yards, at 15 yards she turned sideways and she got a arotratic bypass one hollow point 357 through the heart.
























This was a archery hunt I left my rifle at home, I never thought I would kill a bear in the middle of the day with a hand gun. What a weird trip.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock: :shock: 

Good story north slope !! And with a .45 ?!!! :shock: .......Thank you 'stick boy' !  

You guy's must have been pretty high in the hills, that snake ( I think ) is a Green Mountain Snake. They like it around 9000 feet. I saw one in the Books one year and I think they're real fast too !  

Good report, glad you were successful !!

*OOO*   

8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

2 for 2! I've been waiting for your story. Definitely not a disappointment, Congratulations!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The snake is a rubber boa. We have em in Utah too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You are one wild a kooky guy Robert!

Why couldn't the turkeys been that bold for us two weeks before! :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice bear. That cool you got it with your 357.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was waiting for these after G told me about the bear. Sometimes you just can imagine what weird stuff will happen in the hills. Great chocolate bear even if you had to plug it with the pistol. I would have done the same. And another lesson on why to always carry the bow.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story and pics! Good to hear you were successful and with a story that will last a lifetime.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congarts on your Bear.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

The snake is a Rubber Tailed Boa. I have seen them on the Wasatch Front.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

RTMC said:


> The snake is a Rubber Tailed Boa. I have seen them on the Wasatch Front.


I always wondered what those were. We had one stuck on the trail one time because he couldn't move with half of a mouse sticking out of its mouth. They are one stinky snake.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

RTMC said:


> The snake is a Rubber Tailed Boa. I have seen them on the Wasatch Front.


I was pretty sure it was some sort of a boa, I told stick boy it was a boa and he told me that I had breathing in too much bear crack. :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

CRAZY.... nice cinnamon phase! 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Crazy! Did you hold the gun side ways like a gangster when you shot her? And did you later tell anyone that you "capped" her? Either way, nice shot homey!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I held the gun straight up in a shaking motion.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

For those who carry a .357 in the hills for bruin encounters, what bullet did you have loaded?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a 95 grain SCHP. It did the job very well but I sure would like to have shot her with my bow.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Story and pics!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Just as a follow up I have been eating this bear meat and it is excellent! I made it all into hamburger, it tastes like chopped sirloin.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey......Bear with a pistol Boy !! (  )

I hope you're sharing that with some co-workers....not just the '_story_' either ... _(O)_

No salami ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey......Bear with a pistol Boy !! (  )
> 
> I hope you're sharing that with some co-workers....not just the '_story_' either ... _(O)_
> 
> No salami ?


I would share my bear meat with people on this forum before people at work! I don't know how to make salami, got a recipe?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have *no* recipes.....

I just know I like salami !!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I don't know how to make salami, got a recipe?


I can't believe that you don't know how to make salami. You tie your own flies, load your own bullets, fletch your own arrows and don't know how to do a simple thing like make salami, That is just sick and wrong! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He knows how to "hide" the salami. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------

